# LogZilla looking for FreeBSD port development



## DutchDaemon (Aug 22, 2016)

After some contact with LogZilla for use in my own company, we had a conversation about the advantages of having an out-of-the-box LogZilla installation for FreeBSD (either a port or a binary package). They asked me to forward this:



> LogZilla would like to speak to any FreeBSD experts who are interested in working with them to create and document an installation package in order to allow FreeBSD to be compatible with their network management software. Please send an email to Pete Willis ( [FONT=Courier New]p w i l l i s [ a t ] l o g z i l l a . n e t[/FONT] )  for discussion.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2016)

DutchDaemon,

It seems interesting to be ported to FreeBSD, so IMHO it would be added to our list of requests:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts

P.S. I just added it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok. Several people on ports@ have already contacted LogZilla and expressed interest in working on this.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2016)

DutchDaemon said:


> Ok. Several people on ports@ have already contacted LogZilla and expressed interest in working on this.



Excellent! When we know _who is working_ on it, I will reflect this change in the wiki page.


----------



## mag (Jan 28, 2017)

Any news about this project ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2017)

Not in touch with them, currently. I can suggest contacting the address in the first post.


----------



## developer11 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think that LZ is - moreless - dead.

NO contact from their end for > 1yr.


----------

